
Live Streaming from the Machine Learning Conference in NYC Today - shon
https://livestream.com/mlconf/events/7167779
======
shon
Side note: This is my conference. For videos from past events see:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeM1xxYb_37bZfyparLS3Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeM1xxYb_37bZfyparLS3Q)

